# How to say "More wisdom, more fortune"



## jinliuqi

Excuse me, how to say "More wisdom, more fortune" in Greek?
Thanks a lot in advance.

And it will be better if anybody can tell me a version in ancient Greek.


----------



## wonderment

One possibility: πλείων σοφία πλείων τύχη


----------



## jinliuqi

Can we say "περισσότερη φρόνηση, περισσότερη τύχη"???


----------



## Tetina

jinliuqi said:


> Can we say "περισσότερη φρόνηση, περισσότερη τύχη"???


 
It's correct but this is modern greek.


----------



## jinliuqi

And in ancient Greek, it is? 
Sorry, I can't read well what wonderment has written.


----------



## anthodocheio

jinliuqi said:


> And in ancient Greek, it is?
> Sorry, I can't read well what wonderment has written.


 


wonderment said:


> One possibility: πλείων σοφία πλείων τύχη


 
She wrote: πλείων σοφία πλείων τύχη.


----------



## epam

περισσότερη σοφία, περισσότερος πλούτος ; 

Πιστεύω πως η τύχη δεν κολλάει με την σοφία.

Ενώ ο πλούτος μπορεί να είναι χειροπιαστός ή άυλος.

Είναι μεγάλο λάθος να μεταφράζουμε λεξη με λέξη μία φράση, ένα κείμενο απο αγγλικά σε ελληνικά. Χάνεται εντελώς το νόημα.

Για παράδειγμα "Fortune Teller" και "He has made a fortune" έχουν διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Το πρώτο λέει για κάποιο/α που λέει την *τύχη*. Το δεύτερο λέει για κάποιο/α που έκανε *περιουσία.*

αυτό κάνει;

Γνώμη μου.

Epam


----------



## wonderment

Thanks, anthodocheio. I should’ve specified that πλείων σοφία πλείων τύχη is ancient Greek, and τύχη can mean good fortune or success (which is not necessarily measured by tangible wealth/πλούτος). I gather from epam’s comments that τύχη doesn’t have this meaning in modern Greek. What is the word in modern Greek for good fortune/success? Just wondering...Thanks


----------



## Tetina

> What is the word in modern Greek for good fortune/success? Just wondering...Thanks


 
"Fortune" in greek can mean τύχη / μοίρα , πλούτη / περουσία.
"Good fortune" = καλοτυχία, ευτυχία
"success" =επιτυχία

Though I'm not sure _καλοτυχία_ suits this phrase.


----------



## epam

Whether tangible or not, measurable or not, good or bad, fortune can also be used to describe someone's future condition or more generally destiny.

Τύχη can also be translated to luck. Even though you might think that this is the closest translation, a Greek word has different meanings when used in different phrases. Therefore the translation is always different.

So, either you trust us for good translation and do well on your test next Friday P), or you rely on any internet translator you think copes well with translation and you fail instantly...... your choice


----------



## Vagabond

epam said:


> περισσότερη σοφία, περισσότερος πλούτος ;
> 
> Πιστεύω πως η τύχη δεν κολλάει με την σοφία.


Κι όμως, η τύχη πολλές φορές σημαίνει ακριβώς τον πλούτο, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά (πχ.: _έκανε την τύχη του_). Απλά έχει μεγαλύτερο εύρος ερμηνειών, και γιαυτό πάντα χρειαζόμαστε συγκείμενο. 

Εδώ, θα μπορούσε η περισσότερη σοφία να αποφέρει πλούτο (κυριολεκτικά/μεταφορικά), αλλά θα μπορούσε και να αποφέρει καλύτερο μέλλον όπως το ορίζει ο καθένας υποκειμενικά. Με αυτήν την έννοια, θα έλεγα ότι fortune = τύχη σε αυτήν τη γενική φράση, μια και δεν διευκρινίζεται αν fortune = wealth ή fortune = luck, future.


----------



## pulcinella

jinliuqi said:


> Excuse me, how to say "More wisdom, more fortune" in Greek?
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> And it will be better if anybody can tell me a version in ancient Greek.


Can u give more context? It'll help translate more precisely.


----------

